# Exclusive condo lodging/photos exchange - downtown Costa Rica



## Photo Searcher (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,
      

I'm looking for a professional photographer, interested in 2 to 3 nights of high quality lodging for travel to Costa Rica, in exchange for professional photography of the condo you will be staying in, interior/exterior and hopefully with a drone for an aerial shot.

There is a link we can provide afterwards, with similar photos of what we are looking for, taken at this same location.

We want our listing to completely stand out when we offer our property online. The main focus is to provide a sense of elegance and warmth and to make the viewer want to live there, even if it's just for a few days. Some of the things we are looking for:

-Exterior photo of project with sunset background or similar
-Set table ready for dinner - photo with view in background
-Apartment interior
-Balcony with some kind of prop setting perhaps
-Unique angles and shots of common areas, amenities, pool, etc. This is tricky because others have too many pictures of common area in this project and I do not want to have similar photos of the same items. That is why the interior of the unit is so important, textures, colors, details.
-Aerial shot (drone)

If interested, please provide examples of your work.
*
ABOUT THE ACCOMMODATION*

Location: 15th floor

You’ll love this exclusive condo because you'll have an amazing view of Costa Rica´s capital, San José, from your balcony; at a very convenient location, close to parks, art, culture, restaurants and nightlife.

The unit is fully equipped and building amenities include a steaming jacuzzi, adult and children's pool, gym, small running track and children's play area, as well as a rooftop terrace.

The unit has 2 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, living/dining room and a fully equipped kitchen.

Apartment Amenities & Security:

• Fresh clean towels - located in closets
• Extra pillows - main closet
• Liquid hand soap, new bathing soap, new shampoo, new conditioner, tissue paper and extra toilet paper rolls - both bathrooms
• Hair dryer - main bedroom
• Iron & ironing board - storage area behind door to the left upon entrance
• Free high speed wireless internet (Wi-Fi) - equipment located by window in living room
• Cable television, 32" TV & remote control - living room
• Sofa-bed - main bedroom
• Kitchen: coffee, coffee maker, coffee filters, sugar (regular & substitute), salt, tea bags, stove oven, refrigerator with ice trays, microwave, toaster, pots, pans, silverware and common kitchen utensils

• Small safe, digital & key - main bedroom closet (not bolted)
• Smoke detectors & water spouts - located throughout the entire unit
• Stairway - located in the hallway

You will not be disappointed with your accommodation. It is currently being used for business, as paid lodging for international travelers and is therefore very clean and very well kept. We are looking for an amazing professional photographer with experience in this field. If you have a drone to take one or two aerial shots with a unique view this would be a huge plus. The value of your stay is $98 a night plus fees (1 or 2 people, and $15 more per extra person). This is what our paying guests normally pay.

Also, you will have the entire two bed/two bath apartment and amenities at your convenience.


----------

